# Hello need lighting advice please !



## Brohio (Nov 3, 2014)

Hello MP

What would you suggest for a flowering light in a room like 3 -  4 feet square ?  I'm guessing it would be used for two to four plants. I really like the LED idea.  but open to suggestions. We have three flood light style plant lights Argo blue and white, and a 90 w. Led flood now...also, didn't I see somewhere here the recommended lumens per footage equation ? Thanks again


----------



## Locked (Nov 3, 2014)

The minimum lumens needed per square foot are 3000 for Veg and 5000 for Flower.  I have recently switched from HPS to all LED.  Good LED are not cheap and cheap LEDS are not good.


----------



## Brohio (Nov 3, 2014)

Is there a ufo style that could provide this amount of light ?  Or can anyone point me in the direction to look at something for this small space ?  Man, that seems like a ton of lights ! Thanks again


----------



## yooper420 (Nov 4, 2014)

Check out the Advanced LED`s site. I have 2 Advanced Diamond Series 300`s. On my 6th grow with `em. Very happy with the results.


----------



## chazmaine420 (Nov 4, 2014)

Advanced LEDs are very good. 2 300w would cover a 3x3 nicely. They cost about $370 on amazon. If you want to go cheaper to start try topledlights.com 300w cost $170. I recomend LST in veg and ScroG in flower when using LEDs.


----------



## Brohio (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks you guys,  really ?  Two of those big 300w lights for two or three plants ?  How do you think one would do ?  Or has anyone messed with these newer UFO style lights ? In not sure why,  but I couldn't find how many lumens they were.....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 5, 2014)

A lot of us are just learning about LEDs as they are just now getting affordable enough for most growers.  Your light is directly tied to your yield.  Trying to scrimp on light is one of the worst things you can do in a grow space.  I am looking at a 700W LED for a 32" x 32" tent.  It is a MarsII and runs a bit cheaper than 2 300W--I found the 700W on E-bay for $300.  

I believe if the newer UFOs were any good or if there were any better lights for cheaper than the TOPLED that we would know about it.  Right now, I believe that our "LED guru", PJ is recommending the TOP LED (the MarsII) as the best LEDs for those on a budget.


----------



## MR1 (Nov 5, 2014)

THG , there are a few knockoffs of the Mars2 lights, I hope you get the real one. Best to order through their website. Are you sure PJ is recommending the Mars2 lights, I thought it was just the 3 watt lights?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 5, 2014)

He sent a link.  What he said is that he really likes the 3W better, but for those of us on a budget, the 700W with the 5W lights are a good second choice.

Brohio, if you are wanting 2-4 plants, I don't think that a 2-3 sq ft grow space is going to cut it.  Trying to micro manage too many plants in too small a spaced will not end good.  I would recommend setting up as big as space as you can because.....virtually all of that continue growing build larger spaces.  A plant that is overcrowded will yield less than one that isn't.


----------



## P Jammers (Nov 6, 2014)

chazmaine420 said:


> Advanced LEDs are very good. 2 300w would cover a 3x3 nicely. They cost about $370 on amazon. If you want to go cheaper to start try topledlights.com 300w cost $170. I recomend LST in veg and ScroG in flower when using LEDs.



At what wattage does a 300 run at? It may contain 300 watts worth of diodes, but I can assure you they don't push them that hard. A good light will cover a 3x3 alone if it is actually 300 watts.

Please note that the company who makes these lights is making claims the ones sold on Amazon are knockoffs. 



MR1 said:


> THG , there are a few knockoffs of the Mars2 lights, I hope you get the real one. Best to order through their website. Are you sure PJ is recommending the Mars2 lights, I thought it was just the 3 watt lights?



Fact is, Mars lights, or topled or whoever they want to be called this week are knockoffs of another company out of China. They have apparently made it their mission to market and sell as many of these lights as they possibly can before they start failing. They are a good "starter" light, the end.

Because they are out of China, all they have to do once this starts happening is to close the websites and disappear and no one will have any recourse. 

They can be a decent starter light for the average Joe who grows in a tent or smaller closet, but you will never see me even  mention their name to someone with a larger style grow room, or professional commercial grower. 

Heat is the #1 reason for LED failure, and 5 watt diodes put out way more heat than 3 watt LED's at the same wattage. This is a fact, not an opinion.

I am not sure why you feel the need to quote me, or make comments that include my screen name when talking LED lights. You own one brand of light, grow small time in a tent and know nothing about spectrum's apparently recommending a light to Dr G, telling him it has two switches and then following it by, "But what do I know?" Very little by the looks if it it.

What would the point be of using a light specifically geared towards flowering when he was asking for a veg light? Can you even tell us here at MP what colors are needed in veg specifically? How about ratios, got that information to share as well?

You asked. "but what do I know" well lets see what you know MR1. Enlighten us all here and explain why the light you recommended is a better choice over the light I recommended? We are all ears...

I get a PM on almost a daily basis about recommendations and yes when the topic starts off  "but I am on a budget, or the cheapest light I can get that will work" I typically send people in the direction of Mars/topled because they are exactly that. A cheap light that will work. Will you on an average be able to achieve the 1 GPW with a Mars light? No. Are there much better brands that can achieve that number? I average over on the regular and veg a max of 14 to 21 days, so yeah they exist. 

When people ask what is the best light out currently, that company never makes the top 10 list. I have said in the past, and now see a few making the same comment good LED's are not cheap, and cheap LED's are not good. The tech is still growing, and until the masses see how well they work GOOD diodes are going to stay expensive, and companies like mars will flourish.

And that my friends is why there is so much negative publicity concerning the tech. There are far too many cheap LED's out and not enough good ones just yet to take the tech to the next level and get pricing down. All about supply and demand, and the average Joe wants cheap.


----------



## MR1 (Nov 6, 2014)

&#8220;Never argue with an idiot, they will lower you to their level and beat you by experience!&#8221; &#8211; Joe Fresh &#8211; ICMAG


----------



## P Jammers (Nov 6, 2014)

MR1 said:


> Never argue with an idiot, they will lower you to their level and beat you by experience!  Joe Fresh  ICMAG









Congrats, you've earned it.


----------



## MR1 (Nov 6, 2014)

Once again.
&#8220;Never argue with an idiot, they will lower you to their level and beat you by experience!&#8221; &#8211; Joe Fresh &#8211; ICMAG


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Nov 7, 2014)

in response to the original question I would go with a hid light you could go with leds and nothing against them they look amazing and I am stoked to try them out I just think if you the led road you are gonna spend a bit more than you would with other options that will bring you excellent results as well


----------

